# Backpack Blower Sizing



## Olympus (Dec 23, 2018)

Guys, I think I’m gonna buy a backpack blower and here is why. I have a large wooded hunting property and there is an 8-acre section that I do a prescribed fire burn on each year for conservation purpose. But around that 8 acres, I have fire break trails made to contain the fire. But before I can burn each year, I have to walk the entire perimeter trails with a blower and blow the leaves and sticks off the trails to bare dirt. Our local conservation Dept has had loaner backpack blower that I’ve used, but they are starting to get worn out and I’m thinking it’s time I just bought my own. 

I have no idea what size I would need. I’m walking the perimeter of 8 acres and the trail is about 5-6ft wide. And I only do this once a year. I wouldn’t be using the blower for much else the rest of the year.


----------



## alderman (Dec 23, 2018)

I’m not a blower expert but I purchased three used backpack blowers of different sizes. Just my two cents after using them for a few years is for an 8 ft wide path, size wouldn’t make a lot of difference. I assume you will be blowing everything to the inside of the perimeter. 
If you were blowing a large volume of leaves a longer distance then bigger would be better. 
My largest is a Shindaiwa 802 and it does a good job for me. 
I also found on the used market, blowers can be found for very little cost. It seems city dwellers purchase them and then sell them after finding they don’t get used often. New prices on blowers are pretty high. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 9, 2019)

I would also buy one used.
Pawn shops are loaded with them and sometimes they look barely used and often if you look around you can get what I believe is a really good deal.
I almost bought a like new Echo 580 or something like that for $150, but I didn't really need it.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 29, 2019)

I just bought 2 backpack blowers in the past few days.

Got a three year old Echo PB-580t first for $150 out the door. 
It has obviously been used commercially, because cosmetically it wasn't in great shape.
But the filter looked good and it started right up, and I needed something to use right then. So I bought it. They came down $25 and the tax on the price.
It worked great. But the straps were tied in knots, so no adjustment. And the extension tube kept blowing off. Duct tape or a screw should hold it.

Then, a couple of days later, I found another Echo, a PB-770T for the same price at a pawn shop. And it's in better shape, and more power. So I bought it. It has a new filter and plug, the straps are in good shape, and the extension tube hasn't come loose yet. 
Smells like gas though, but I haven't found a leak yet. So hopefully just from previous spills.

Hopefully I can get my money back out of the 580 when I sell it. Because I don't need 2 of them.

I've read that the Stihl has better ergonomics in the way it fits. But the Stihl brand name carries a premium price in the used market. And the older Stihl backpack blowers that I have seen don't look so good.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 30, 2019)

If I were buying new, the big Stihl, the "C" model, has some features that would make it my choice.

It's not cheap. About $650. Fifty dollars more than the big Echo. But has a hip/waste strap that none of the others have. And a side starter that let's you start the blower while you are wearing it.

For my occasional, not everyday use, I'm pretty happy with my used midsize 63cc unit for less than a quarter the cost of the biggest and baddest, latest and greatest.


----------

